# titan 440i prices around the country



## alpo (May 23, 2009)

all,

anyone noticed prices of tital 440i falling at your local shops/distributors?

visited several sherwin-williams stored last week and picked up a 440i for 542.99 plus sales tax.


----------



## markusa (May 23, 2009)

*titan 440*

Good price. What state you are in? I'm looking at new titan 440 impact. I found one in NM for $850.00 with a free shipping. can't beat this price in CA.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

They are nice pumps but if your going to use it a lot I would get a bigger one. I only use mine for small interior jobs and maybe the accent color for exterior painting. I paid 850 for mine back about 4 years ago.


----------



## alpo (May 23, 2009)

S.Florida


----------



## alpo (May 23, 2009)

I actually have a bead on a brand new, with factory lubricants and seals intact, Titan 640ix for under 1000


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Give me used Greco over any Titan


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I only use mine for solvents base coatings. 
You can get some smokeing deals right now. Get 2 or 3 prices and tell them all you are shopping around. I got mine free with purchase of a speeflo.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What model speedflo


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

8900


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Dollars:blink:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think they are around 3000 new,but you can get a nice used one for 1700, I just don't like to use gas powered pumps, but if you are going to use one thats a good one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ever do a job get all set, plug your pump in, flip the switch, Nothing


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ever do a job get all set, plug your pump in, flip the switch, Nothing


That's a bummer, but 99.9 percent of my jobs have power, but I may have to buy another gas model before summer is out.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But that is another good thing about gas models is that there are a lot of good used ones on the market all the time, just pick one up and sale it after summer.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ever do a job get all set, plug your pump in, flip the switch, Nothing


Been dealing with that all week long. Power on, power off, power on, power off. Hooked up to a generator... EVERYBODY hooks up to the generator. Pull the trigger, somebody uses a saw & power off, reset, pull trigger, somebody starts using a saw & power off. When somebody else needs a plug and they can't see you, they assume your cord is of no use & unplug you (5 times in 1 day). Worked 70 hours this week dealing with with that crap! :wallbash:



> I'm looking at new titan 440 impact. I found one in NM for $850.00 with a free shipping. can't beat this price in CA.


http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html
$739 with free shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Id be busting some heads!!! That could damage your unit.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Id be busting some heads!!! That could damage your unit.


I was fuming. :yes:
I decided to buy a small generator I can keep close by for complete control. Would pay for itself in 1 day.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Pumps take a lot of watts to start.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

You are not supposed to run your pumps off a genny. They provide power in surges which is really bad for the electronics for your pump. If you do, you should really get a power conditioner to level things out. Pumps are expensive and it is worth making sure you do not ruin them prematurely.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah I know this. Had no choice (deadline) & the job would pay the bill should the worse case scenario happen. It was the fools who kept plugging in their saws that was hurting me. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: Sold my graco gas last year and I need it this year, so I'm looking for one myself.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I wont even buy any more Titan 440's. Too many problems that the factory wont resolve...and I used to be a Titan only business years ago. Go into any pump repair shop and I'd bet that all the Titans are there for at least one of three things.

Getting real tired of the Graco control module problems on the 695 and 1095 also. Downtime equals money lost in my way of thinking.

I've said it before; I have three Airlessco units that have not given me one problem. They get used more than the Titans and Gracos combined. Smoooooth................


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I wont even buy any more Titan 440's. Too many problems that the factory wont resolve...and I used to be a Titan only business years ago. Go into any pump repair shop and I'd bet that all the Titans are there for at least one of three things.
> 
> Getting real tired of the Graco control module problems on the 695 and 1095 also. Downtime equals money lost in my way of thinking.
> 
> I've said it before; I have three Airlessco units that have not given me one problem. They get used more than the Titans and Gracos combined. Smoooooth................


I havent used a airlessco since the late seventies.Very good machines, I will have to re look them up.I do remember them being very smooth your right.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I hate those fly-by-night relabel Chinese products. You can get 440 ship in from China w/ freight for about $300 ea. Might be higher now since freight has gone through the roof. Ofcourse, you need to supply your own label.


----------



## K&R Painting (Jul 18, 2009)

*440i prices*

you can find some pretty good prices on 440i and 440ix
ICI Stores bought all of wagner/spraytech titan inventory when the 440 impact came out. before you buy a 440 impact here is something that you should know. if you need to replace a transducer or circuit board your repair shop will have to have a laptop to calibrate the new part if not none of your features ( gallons per job etc) will work


----------

